# Polo seat with square back sissy bar



## rideahiggins (Jan 3, 2017)

What bike would this originally came on? The sissy bar is about 5/16" in diameter and the seat post 7/16". The seat measures 10-3/4" long.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 5, 2017)

1965 Columbia Playboy Model 0123


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe this came off a tricycle. Murray made a trike with a similar seat and sissy bar.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 6, 2017)

I have never seen a tricycle with sissy bars. I think this would have had to come off of a 12" or maybe 16" bicycle with the sissy bar being so short. Still searching.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 24, 2017)

I believe it may have come off a Garton tricycle. Check this 1967 Garton ad out. The sissy bar has an identical shape in the ad. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garton-Peda...654925?hash=item2c9ffc05cd:g:GhUAAOSwPcVVzkok

Dave


----------

